# tv packages in Dubai - help please



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm moving to Dubai in 3 weeks and would like to follow the English Premier league, English Cricket, Golf, Tennis, Rugby, etc. I've been told to get OSN, but the premiership matches have now apparently moved to Abu Dhabi TV. How does that work, do I get OSN and Abu Dhabi TV as an extra option per month? Having looked at Abu Dhabi TV it doesn't look like they offer many western programmes on top of the football matches?
Can anyone help please?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What until you get here and see what is supplied to your building. Most of the apartments favoured by expats - Marina, JLT, Al Bashra etc have either Du or Elife through the whole building and it's just a case of subscribing to the packages you want. If not you'll need to start getting seperate decoders for each one. And no, there is not much else on ADTV other than the football.


----------



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> What until you get here and see what is supplied to your building. Most of the apartments favoured by expats - Marina, JLT, Al Bashra etc have either Du or Elife through the whole building and it's just a case of subscribing to the packages you want. If not you'll need to start getting seperate decoders for each one. And no, there is not much else on ADTV other than the football.


Thanks for the info provided.


----------



## Magiccarpet (Aug 7, 2011)

Get OSN. As ADTV would broadcast it in Arabic. 
Also, there could be other events that take president over EPL on ADTV whereas on OSN its THE prime target audience and prime market to broadcast EPL. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

What about Irish sports like Gaelic football. I subscribe to premier sports in the UK for the privilege. Will i have to go to the Irish village to watch or does anyone know if it is available to subscribe to.


----------



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Magiccarpet said:


> Get OSN. As ADTV would broadcast it in Arabic.
> Also, there could be other events that take president over EPL on ADTV whereas on OSN its THE prime target audience and prime market to broadcast EPL.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Magiccarpet
I've read on osn and adtv website that osn has lost the rights to show epl and it's not in any of their programme listings. What about F1, who shows that, again it's not on osn programme listings?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

nichols said:


> I've read on osn and adtv website that osn has lost the rights to show epl and it's not in any of their programme listings. What about F1, who shows that, again it's not on osn programme listings?


You get the EPL via OSN if your building is served by their fibre optic connection. It's not actually on the OSN network just being broadcast through their systems. The same as if the building is fed by Du. If you have no fibre optics and fed by a satellite dish you will need 2 subscriptions and decoders. 

For Gaelic football you will need to watch via Slingbox, Fibbers, rather than the Irish Village, show it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

nichols said:


> Thanks Magiccarpet
> I've read on osn and adtv website that osn has lost the rights to show epl and it's not in any of their programme listings. What about F1, who shows that, again it's not on osn programme listings?


I don't know anything about satellite dishes and everything I've ever read about going direct to someone like OSN involves hassle.

Depending on the area you live in, you'll be supplied by Du or Etisalat. Both have cable TV packages that include OSN channels and ADTV channels that you can get bundled with phone/internet, saves a lot of time and hassle.

EPL and F1 are both on ADTV and you'll get English commentary for both (they use the BBC feed for F1) despite what someone above posted. There's not much on OSN Sports other than SPL, Golf and UFC.

It's also worth throwing in the Al Jazeera Sport channels for Champions League/World Cup, etc.


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

pinball_wizard said:


> What about Irish sports like Gaelic football. I subscribe to premier sports in the UK for the privilege. Will i have to go to the Irish village to watch or does anyone know if it is available to subscribe to.


Mcgettigans in the Bonnington in JLT show the games too if you are down the Marina/JLT end of Dubai.

You can get the big games streamed online too if you have a decent internet connection! That applies to all other sports too.


----------



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> You get the EPL via OSN if your building is served by their fibre optic connection. It's not actually on the OSN network just being broadcast through their systems. The same as if the building is fed by Du. If you have no fibre optics and fed by a satellite dish you will need 2 subscriptions and decoders.
> 
> For Gaelic football you will need to watch via Slingbox, Fibbers, rather than the Irish Village, show it.


Thanks, I'll see what our apartment in jlt is supplied by then take it from there.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JLT is supplied by Du.

See here for info on what you can get: benefits


----------



## bechbech (Mar 9, 2012)

*Échange slingbox*



Magiccarpet said:


> Get OSN. As ADTV would broadcast it in Arabic.
> Also, there could be other events that take president over EPL on ADTV whereas on OSN its THE prime target audience and prime market to broadcast EPL.
> Hope this helps.


I havé free ch. Package i havé liga calcio premier ligue if you like change slingbox i give you may adress mail [email protected] or by Facebook


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR (Apr 11, 2012)

Is there a known cable package with American channels - stuff like ABC, NBC, AMC, CBS, HBO, Home & Garden, etc...?

If not... What's the package with Etisalat or else that would bring the good sitcoms and drama series of these days - stuff like Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, The Big Bang Theory, The Walking Dead, Two and a Half Men etc.?

Finally... Does anybody know how to get GloboSat channel (Brazilian TV)?

Yeah I know. I love TV. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Most of what you want will be under the OSN package. The channels are not the same as the US, but the content is as good as it gets here in Dubai (which is not saying much).
Etisalat - eLife - TVPackages
(keep scrolling down for the packages).


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

No American tv packages. There are some shows on OSN, few of them airing on same schedule as the US. Plan on downloading your shows to iTunes and watching them that way, or sling box, or some other special way...


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

May I also suggest Al Jazeera sports as an add on package, if you interested in Champions League and Spanish La Liga, they are all on Al Jazeera. I believe the Euros are also showing on Al J too.


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there is an equivalent to multiroom on the e-life packages or if it is possible to have different channels on throughout the house, any idea of cost if it is?

Thanks


----------

